# Newbie with questions



## SkyMan (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm retired USAF and have been living in Cebu Philippines for about 3.5 years. I'm currently in the US for my daughter's wedding, medical issues, and a few other things. I've been married to a beautiful Filipina for a couple years and sooner or later she's going to want to have children. Actually, she would be happy to have one now but I told her we should be married 5 years first so we can do some unencumbered travelling and get to know each other better before adding problems to the mix.

Anyway, when a child does come along i'm thinking about bringer her to Bumrungrad Hospital in bangkok for the delivery. The Cebu forum I belong to has recently had some discussions on kids and travel that have caused me to have some questions about Thailand. The hospital said she would be ok to fly out 3 days after delivery assuming no problems but I'm wondering about the baby. It will still require some passport to leave and I'm wondering how long that will take to get.

First, how long does it take to get a birth certificate? In the philippines it can easily take a month.

Second, the US recognizes children born in the US (regardless of the legal status of the mother) as US citizens. Also, children born anywhere in the world to at least one US parent are eligible for US citizenship. The Philippines only recognizes the later. What is the case with Thailand? Would the child be a Thai citizen?

3rd, how long would it take to get the child a US passport after getting the birth certificate?

I did try to search for these answers but the internet connection in this hotel is so bad it boots me off every other click.

Thanks


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

A child born to non-Thai parents is assumed to be of whatever nationality his/her parents are; ie not entitled to Thai citizenship.

Some info here from the USA Embassy in Bangkok



> General Information
> 
> The Consular Report of Birth Abroad of a Citizen of the United States of America (CRBA) documents the birth of a United States citizen in a foreign country. It is accepted by all U.S. Government agencies as proof of a child’s U.S. citizenship. Although not technically a birth certificate (which can only be issued by the local jurisdiction), the CRBA can be used in the U.S. in the same way as a birth certificate issued by a city or county registrar’s office. You may apply for a child’s U.S. passport at the same time you apply for the CRBA.
> 
> ...


I won't post the info here as it may change and referring to that website will ideally provide accurate and up-to-date information closer to the time you need it.


----------

